# Dr. Dimock's tamarac bitters buffalo new york?



## hemihampton (Aug 4, 2019)

Does anybody know anything about this bottle? did a search in here & elsewhere but nothing turned up. any info appreciated. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Aug 4, 2019)

Hi Leon,

It is listed in the 1998 edition of 'Bitters Bottles' by Ring & Ham as D75.5 where it is rated as extremely rare, pp192.

​


----------



## Screwtop (Aug 4, 2019)

That's a beauty! Did you find that one?


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 4, 2019)

Old Wiltshire said:


> Hi Leon,
> 
> It is listed in the 1998 edition of 'Bitters Bottles' by Ring & Ham as D75.5 where it is rated as extremely rare, pp192.
> 
> ​




OK, Thanks for that info, much appreciated. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 4, 2019)

Screwtop said:


> That's a beauty! Did you find that one?




NO, Didn't find it but I did find this Herzburgs Bitters also extremely rare. Found a Extremely rare 1860's Newmans Golden  Fruit Bitter before too.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 4, 2019)

more pics.View attachment 189595View attachment 189596


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Aug 5, 2019)

-
Hi again Leon,

Forgive me if you already know this but Dr. Dimock of Buffalo also produced Tally-Ho Bitters
 which was put up in a bottle of similar shape and colour to the Tamarac Bitters.
-
Ring & Ham is catalogue the Tally-Ho Bitters as D76 and rate it as rare.
-
Ferdinand Meyer has provided some background information on Dr. Dimock on his Peachridge Glass site which is linked below.

https://www.peachridgeglass.com/2017/06/now-two-tally-ho-bitters/

​


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 5, 2019)

NO, Did not know anything about the Tally Ho, I was looking for that Peachridge Glass site but forget the name & couldn't find it but thats where I got info on some other Bitters bottles before. Anyways, Thanks for the link & the Info. LEON.


----------



## willong (Aug 7, 2019)

Were all these bitters USA products?  If so, generally distributed and found out West, Midwest or East coast regions; or virtually anywhere?


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 10, 2019)

I live in Detroit so thats where these were found. The Herbergs is from Philadelphia I think & Newmans maybe Rochester New York? Cant remember exactly. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 10, 2019)

I had another guy tell me that in last 20 years the only one recorded to sell at Auction was in 2008 for $2,000.00. Wonder if Prices gone up or down since then? LEON.


----------



## saratogadriver (Aug 12, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> I had another guy tell me that in last 20 years the only one recorded to sell at Auction was in 2008 for $2,000.00. Wonder if Prices gone up or down since then? LEON.




Barring someone finding a cache of a particular bottle, I don't think any of the rarer bitters bottles have gone down in price, not even in this leaden economy.   Good glass has been a good investment over my lifetime.

Jim G


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 12, 2019)

I had another guy tell me because it has a chip in bottom corner it's only worth $350? Makes me wonder why my buddy paid $12,000 for a Square amber bitters with a big crack across it? LEON.


----------



## Raypadua (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi there,

A couple of the bottles that were pictured in this post made me think of a bottle I had just picked up.  It is a slick amber bottle with an applied lip and I was hoping someone had an idea as to what it was for?  It is large at about 14 inches tall with a 4 inch diameter at the base.




Any input appreciated 

Ray


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 13, 2019)

Raypadua said:


> Hi there,
> 
> A couple of the bottles that were pictured in this post made me think of a bottle I had just picked up.  It is a slick amber bottle with an applied lip and I was hoping someone had an idea as to what it was for?  It is large at about 14 inches tall with a 4 inch diameter at the base.
> 
> ...


Looks like a pretty standard quart-sized beer or other beverage bottle.  Not super common in Canada although they were used in some places, particularly Southern Ontario.  Also fairly unusual for it to not have any embossing.


----------



## Raypadua (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks CB but this bottle seems much larger than a quart.  Here is another pic for size against a regular bottle and also up against a half gallon fruit jar!

.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 17, 2019)

I'm going to guess that's a half gallon mineral water pre 1930 missing it's paper label. The only other bottles I have & have seen similiar to this is what they call the Picnic Beer Bottle but I think those only came out in a crown top bottle around 1935 to 1940's time frame & they are 64 oz. or half gallon. LEON.


----------



## Raypadua (Aug 20, 2019)

Thanks Leon!  After looking at lots of pic’s online it totally looks like a picnic beer bottle.  I did see pic’s of other picnic beer bottles with similar finishes so not just the crown tops.   Too bad this didn’t have the original label or embossing...that would’ve been a find


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 21, 2019)

All my 1/2 gallon water bottles have that blob top while all my 1/2 gallon beers have the crown top. But all my waters are embossed while my beers are paper label. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 21, 2019)

Pic of my Fox Deluxe Half Gallon Picnic, I got a few more but never took a pic of them all together. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 22, 2019)

Oh wow yeah I didn't realize how big it was.  I've never seen anything like that in use in Canada, I wish it had a paper label as well because I'd be really curious to see who was using it.


----------



## Raypadua (Aug 22, 2019)

Thanks for sharing those pic’s as well Leon!  I’ll keep my eye out for these bottles now and hopefully stumble upon a local label!


----------

